

Google acquires Motorola - singingwolfboy
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/15/google-buys-motorola-for-12-5-billion/

======
wccrawford
I'm guessing the next reference Android phone won't be an HTC then?

Also, does this mean Motorola will stop making their Android phones hard to
jailbreak?

~~~
Isofarro
The current reference Android phone isn't an HTC. It's a Samsung.

~~~
wccrawford
Doh! How did I forget that? I even -have- a Samsung Galaxy S at the moment,
too.

